# 2011 Supersix frame



## jvinch (Jun 28, 2010)

I am in the market for a Supersix frameset. Cannondale does not retail these frames separately--you can only get the Supersix frame on a complete bike. The LBS happens to have one in the shop, though, and has said they let me have it for $1,500. Howvever, then they said "that is not a great deal" and that I would be better off buying a built up Supersix, strip it to the frame, and sell the parts. Is this simply the bike shop's attempt to get me to spend more coin in the store, or is it true that $1,500 for the frame and fork is really not a great deal?

They have a 2010 Supersix Hi Mod that they want to sell me for $3,000. However, I'm really happy with the components/wheels on my current bike, and don't see the need for new ones. Any of you Cannondale "insiders" have any advice for me? Thanks.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The LBS is not lying to you. The non-Hi-MOD frame is worth around $1,500 but you are better of just buying a SuperSix 5 (complete bike) instead (they'll probably sell it to you for under $2K). That's what I would do. The Hi-MOD frame retails for around $3,200 and if you order one now, you probably won't get it for at least a couple of months due to the shortage.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd agree with phOenix and your LBS.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

phOenix is right on. Maybe you should visit some other Cannondale dealers in your area. Cannondale just sold my cycling team 12/2011 HM frames.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I also though about getting a frame only and using the kit on my 2007 synapse (full ultegra) but ended up buying the 2011 Super Six 4 Rival. I made the right choice. I am keeping the bike with the parts, for now. Weighted in at 17.8 Lbs with pedals and 2 basic bottle cages, size 58. The Frame is awesome, very comfortable but stiff, awesome on or out of the saddle.


----------



## 305238 (Feb 10, 2008)

Interesting thread - I have an 07 CAAD 8 Optimo built up with DA 7800 and Ksyriums and I love this bike, but have been considering a Supersix carbon. Tough to find the framesets though. My local dealer, KC area, has the frame trade in program and quoted me 2200 for a Hi Mod (this was the only frame in the line they could sell they told me) Supersix and this was with a credit for my trade in. But, because of BB30 I will need to address the crankset as well as I just put in a K force standard BB shell in my CAAD. So this looks like and insteresting option as you can keep all the choice parts for yours, then have a complete bike to sell online to recoup costs. Keep us posted on how this goes for you. Good Luck!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

OP, what size do you need? I have a brand new super six frame in the box with an uncut fork.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Do you have a team edition in a 48 cm ?


----------



## 305238 (Feb 10, 2008)

Starnut I'm looking for a 58cm. Let us know what you have.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

what do you mean team edition?

sorry yeti, it's a 54.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I', looking for a Liquigas team bike for my wife in size 48cm, please let me know if you have one in stock.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

not a 48.... you're not going to find one of those just hanging out. A 56 maybe, but _very_ rare in a 48

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the update Startnut.Why Cannondale is having a difficult time to produce this frame.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Starnut! Thanks for the great information regarding the Super Six bikes. I'm loving mine. Sorry to hi-jack this thread. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh back to the topic. My teams Super Six orders won't be filled until March of 2011 or further out. I'm glad I got my ride as a full build. If I would have ordered just the frame I'd be waiting like everyone else.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, you can get a Super Six frame for 2011 but it's only up to a 54cm and only Women's Geometry, take a look to see if that works for you.


----------

